# March 28th 2006 - What is your preferred diet?



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

OK start out with a simple one for now, till someone can come up with a better more interesting question.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I fed raw to my terriers and saw fantastic results. I got away from it when I lost my job. Hoping to go back now that I'm retired. My dogs deserve it! :wink:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

i've always used Nutro High Energy. never had a problem. nice coats. hard stools, etc...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't know how to say \"raw with The Honest Kitchen as backup.\"

:lol:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I've fed Nutro to my last 2 dogs with great results . I'm currently feeding Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Adult .


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm with Connie. I feed raw with a suppliment of Honest Kitchen some of the time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

*My* preferred diet is whatever I can afford after buying all the dogs' food. 

Oh, I think you MEANT for the dogs :roll: ...I feed raw whenever possible, but I do switch between Innova Evo, occasionally Chicken Soup, Wellness, and Solid Gold for when I run out.


----------



## Alicia Mertz (Mar 28, 2006)

Right, Jenni... :lol: Uh, Ramen. Ramen noodles, anyone??

I feed a mix of raw, when possible, and Purina One kibble. I'd love to feed raw on a daily basis and a better dry food like Nutro at some point, but finances are limited right now, so we do the best we can.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Raw, but my back up kibble is Royal Canin


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Couldnt vote on that one because Im not sure what those foods are.'I give my dogs Biofood here and the little one gets Cavom for pups.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> Couldnt vote on that one because Im not sure what those foods are.'I give my dogs Biofood here and the little one gets Cavom for pups.


Is that dry kibble? Canned food? Or something else?


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Its dried food Mike. Biofood has no weird stuff in it like some foods have. It also contains seaweed which stops the dogs eating grass......it works too! I als give them sheep oil combined with salmon olie over the food.

Cavom is a great food but not for dogs that are prone to put on weight quick. This is also food with no trash in it haaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> Its dried food Mike. Biofood has no weird stuff in it like some foods have. It also contains seaweed which stops the dogs eating grass......it works too! I als give them sheep oil combined with salmon olie over the food.


OK so you want to vote for:
\"Specialty/Premium All Natural Dry/Canned Dog Food\"


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

ok thats a deal whatever you say boss :lol: :lol:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I feed 40 dogs Nutro. Have been feeding it for years. With the exception of a couple of the geriatric dogs still working, it has been a very dependable food. The coats are good, stools small, dogs have all the energy needed for a high stress, hard working animal.

DFrost


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Barca (I will vote the same as HIl), is a kibble, pressed food(not a croque) with not that many wrong ingredients. It´s pretty much the same as the cavom HIl mentioned. A fat kibble, that dogs who go fat easily don´t have to eat. The inactive dogs get aprox 100-150 gr per feeding, while the very active, very larges males get 350-400 gr.


----------



## Linda Graffis (Mar 29, 2006)

*What do you feed your dogs?*

I feed a raw diet with a backup of Innova Evo. They all do well on this and I have even noticed a change for the better in my geriatric dog. More energy, happier, less stiffness.


----------



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

I feed raw and pro plan adult salmon, I think you have it in the usa as well :| 

The GSD gets Advance adult special for GSD


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

we cant start a new poll ..it says only for moderators


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> we cant start a new poll ..it says only for moderators


But we suggest polls to Mike! And then we beat him with sticks if he doesn't use our suggestions!

At least, I think that was what the rule said.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Hil Harrison said:
> 
> 
> > we cant start a new poll ..it says only for moderators
> ...


You don't need to suggest a poll to beat me with a stick.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> You don't need to suggest a poll to beat me with a stick.


WAIT NO NO!!!

I MEANT: You don't need to beat me with a stick to suggest a poll.

Yeah thats what I meant :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jenni Williams said:


> *My* preferred diet is whatever I can afford after buying all the dogs' food.


No kidding! Now you know why I'm a vegetarian! I can afford meat for two, but not for three.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Hil Harrison said:
> 
> 
> > we cant start a new poll ..it says only for moderators
> ...


oh ok Thanks Connie. I dont think I had my glasses on properly :roll:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Mike Schoonbrood said:
> 
> 
> > You don't need to suggest a poll to beat me with a stick.
> ...


Maybe a bribe will do fine


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

What do I prefer?? Raw.

What can I feasibly do? Premium kibble. I feed Canidae and absolutely love it (the results, I mean - but it doesn't taste that bad either LOL!).


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

I feed Timberwolf Organics: Ocean Blue and Wild n Natural. I love the fact that they deliver it to your door via UPS as well! I also like to add in Wysong Archtype Burgers as a treat every couple days. Have never done the raw diet because I just cant afford it yet. #-o Still in school ya know! I would like to add that it is a FACT that my dogs eat better than I do.  

Oh well, I dont regret it, they deserve it! 8)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

With the exception of Will in January this year, no one has answered this poll since 4/06. I was thinking with the influx of so many new members over the last couple of months I would be very interested to see what the forum newcomers are doing in terms of diet. Also I wonder if those who previously answered the question have modified their dogs diet> Please also include what (if anything) you supplement with.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> I would be very interested to see what the forum newcomers are doing in terms of diet. Also I wonder if those who previously answered the question have modified their dogs diet> Please also include what (if anything) you supplement with.


Will do ...

I feed RAW I get it from my Herding instructor. The stuff I use it is a mix of whole chicken carcasses and fish. It's smelly stuff you sometimes see fish eyes and gills in it. I add additives of whole egg including the shell, and vegetable oil with Urban Wolf mix www.urbanwolf.cc My dog thrives on it, I have to clip her nails weekly now and I've never seen whiter teeth or a nicer coat on any of my dogs since using this. In the winter or when she is working extra hard such as trialing or herding I give extra fish oil caplets to her. 

I costs me less than 80 cents a pound complete. It works about cost wise about 30-40% less than the crappiest kibble out there, but it is so much better for the dog. I'll never go back to a kibble again. I do keep a small amount of Orijen Fish mix http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/products/ORIJEN6fish.aspx as a back up but mostly use it as a training treat as it is easy to handle and doesn't stink up the pocket of my training vest to bad.


----------



## Bill Langan (Mar 9, 2008)

I feed mostly raw and a little kibble just for back up. but as soon as the new freezer comes its going to be raw only.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

I feed Orijen kibble. I occasionally add extras such as oily fish, yoghurt or whole egg. Recreational chews include cows ears, pig ears, pizzles, turkey necks, dried lamb tripe etc.

I supplement with Fish Body Oil and vitamin E. My bitch is also on joint supplements including Glucosamine, Chondroitin, MSM and Vitamin C.


----------



## Sara Weise (Feb 12, 2008)

I feed FROMM Gold.


----------



## April Barr (Feb 24, 2008)

I also feed Nutro Natural choice Large breed morning and afternoon and add a whole egg in her morning feeding. Not sure if that falls under average or premium feed but she likes it and it seems to agree with her.


----------



## Allison Chappell (Mar 6, 2008)

I currently feed Innova EVO Red Meat. Arwen has been on Canidae, Innova, Nutro, but the Red Meat EVO has been wonderfull. It's about $60 a month to feed her, she is VERY soft and has a nice shine, no smell, no eye goobers. I would like to feed Raw but in my area I would need to bring in supplies from a couple hours away and buy in bulk. I am just not set up for it at this point (I would need a special freezer).


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

I have constantly used Professional lamb and rice for 5 years.It's a lean food with no corn or chicken.Then with that I blend in Timberwolf organics(elk and salmon, bison,etc) http://timberwolforganics.com/.When I can't get a food by chance ,I switch to the one I have most of.By doing this the dogs tummies are always calm on a switch.I then supplement in some Raw as I find deals. I also keep a salmon oil in the fridge that I buy from Timberwolf.I drop this in the food depending on if my blend has the salmon in it already. The dogs like the variety and it gives me a chance to make choices on availability and what I can afford through out the year.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I feed raw...anything from rabbit to buffalo and everything in between......tripe at least once a week. Had to feed Wellness Core while staying at a hotel for a seminar this weekend....gobbled that down with no digestive problems afterwards


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

The breeder had my dog on Pedigree. Then I switched her to Canidae (which is great food IMO). Then I met Connie and switched my dog to RAW. =D> 

Just bought 80lbs of chicken backs last week for $23 :-D


----------



## Lee Hough (Mar 15, 2008)

I feed primarily Eagle Pack Holistic, with raw beef bones a few times a week.

BTW - there are some Nutro related problems going on 

PLEASE pass this along to all 

_http://www.consumeraffairs.com:80/pets/nutro.html_ 
(http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/nutro.html)


----------



## Sharon Adams (Nov 6, 2007)

I am now feeding raw a few days per week, Innova the rest of the meals.
I supplement with salmon oil, Nupro Silver(for two of my dogs) and Vertex will be added this week for the third dog.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I feed a locally made prepared raw diet. They sponser two dogs at my work. VERY lucky I know. 

They have chicken, turkey, pheasant, beef, buffalo, rabbit, fish and occasionally some other stuff. I get the turkey and chicken necks whole vacuum sealed, the other produts are ground.

I supplement this with venison from local hunters, I take scraps and cut up the carcass into freezer sized peices. I try to include tripe once a week as well. I buy it from another raw provider.

I love that it is a small local company I can support, I can walk around their plant so I know what it looks like inside and what they are doing.

They are starting to make a dehydrated raw product (they have a walk in comercial dehydrator), I will be testing it on an upcoming dog course on my dog. 

Only supplements are a cold water fish oil and vit E.


----------



## Nathaniel Roque (Feb 17, 2008)

Natural Balance Premium (dry kibble)

Nathaniel Roque


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I feed RAW, in the "prey model" style, i.e. trying to set it up like eating a whole animal, and sometimes actually feeding whole animals, like mice, rats, chicks. I supplement with a powdered green mix, fish oil, vit.E and glucosamine/chondroitin/msm. I like their skin, coat, energy, and the sparkly white teeth.


----------



## Lee Hough (Mar 15, 2008)

I feed kibble - Eagle Pack Holistic, either Lamb or Fish or occassionally chicken...I also give raw beef marrow bones a few times a week, and occassionally chicken quarters, beef liver or anything buried too long in the freezer!


----------



## Frank Phillips (Jan 8, 2008)

I feed Canidae All life stages supplemented with bloody raw meat.


Frank


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I prefer RAW but when I can't feed that for whatever reason, I fee Pinacle holistic kibble. No I'm not a tree hugger, I eat pizza and Pepsi. My dog is the athlete and I try to feed him the best I can find.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sport Mix (dry kibble)


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd like to feed raw, but for logistic reasons I can't. I'd like to feed Premium, but what you consider premium is not available here and what you consider fair good, like Eukanuba or Royal Canine cause loose stools on my pup. So I've been forced to lower quality in order to find something she tolerates better and suplement it with raw, fish oil, eggs, yoghurt, that kind of stuff.


----------

